# Clausing 5900 and 4900 metric gear sets.



## steell (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a 5902 and found a guy on the Clausing mailing list that's making and selling the metric threading conversion kits for 5900 and 4900 Clausing lathes.
$340 and I can now cut metric threads for my metric bike stuff. I saw he had some listed on eBay also, it's Finegrain Metals.

If you want his e-mail address, PM me.

Now I just need to find a steady rest.


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 16, 2013)

I followed that early on-as well as one can follow that stupid Yahoo stuff...I thought I read that it would NOT work on a 4900 series lathe?


----------



## steell (Jan 16, 2013)

The way I understand it, the banjo for the later model 5900 won't fit on the early model 5900, or the 4900, but the banjo for the early 5900 also works on the 4900.

All the gears are supposed to be the same.

Here is a pic of the early model 5900 banjo, and it's supposed to work on the 4900.

I have a late 5900 and fit the kit to it.


----------



## ed simmons (Mar 2, 2014)

it has been two years since post just wonder is the guy still making the conversion for 5900 series


----------



## steell (Mar 2, 2014)

ed simmons said:


> it has been two years since post just wonder is the guy still making the conversion for 5900 series



Your calendar is off, only been a bit over one year. ) 
Contact him and ask.

Mike Schetterer
Finegrain Metalworks
(425) 681-4732
finegrainmetal@hotmail.com


----------



## ed simmons (Mar 2, 2014)

steell said:


> Your calendar is off, only been a bit over one year. )
> Contact him and ask.
> 
> Mike Schetterer
> ...



thanks for the info on both haha


----------

